# my collection



## dark FrOsT

here are some pictures i took today of my collection of herps, figured its been a while since i showed everyone here what i have

here is my corn snake








western hognose snakes








pygmy rattlesnakes








rhino vipers








broadband copperhead ... i have 2 but the other was under the substrate








red eared sliders








my bearded dragon and his tank















desert horned vipers




































southern copperheads






















carpet python















mali uromastyx















ball python















here is a picture of a wall unit i built








here is my dwarf caiman






















let me know what you think


----------



## Z♠NGT♥KER

you have some wild stuff br0....looking good


----------



## notaverage

How big does a dwarf caiman get?


----------



## dark FrOsT

1.5 to 1.6 meters but mine should stay smaller cause its a female


----------



## notaverage

What are you going to keep it in when it gets to that size?

Being where you are you cant let him outside for the summer. I have heard that people will give them the run of a pool or pond in warmer climates.


----------



## dark FrOsT

im going to build her a custom inclosure indoors


----------



## notaverage

Cool man...keep us updated!


----------



## jparker1167

very nice collection ya have man, great pics and the animals all look well cared for keep up the good work


----------



## ...Jay...

Damn, thats alot of venomous snakes. Cool stuff.


----------



## Mettle

Pretty impressive.

When did you get so into the hots? How long have you had some of those?

Do you have locks installed on their enclosures?


----------



## goldlake

man i would never enter your home lol. im terrified of snakes. i might try to steal your caiman but other then that im goin nowhere near you lol.


----------



## waldron

arnt thoes snake venomis?


----------



## dark FrOsT

thanks for all the possitive feed back

mettle - i have been into hots forever, i have been keeping them for a year but for a strong year before keeping them i had/have a mentor to help my with venomous reptiles, crocodilians, monitors, large snakes etc (you get the idea). i do have locks for those cages i built but i didnt have any of them in while i was taking pictures. the ones in tanks have locking lids that are built right in.

goldlake- please dont steal any of my animals ?

waldron - yes some of my snakes are venomous


----------



## eddyhead

Dark i didnt know you had SO many hots!!!!!!! great collection


----------



## Red Eyes

Sweet collection! Which is your favourite reptile? Where's the eyelash vipers? Good job on the enclosure, (instead of tanks here and there)


----------



## pyrokingbrand

WOW! beautiful collection. Is a hot=venomous? Simply


----------



## dark FrOsT

eddy - ya the number of reptiles i have has been increasing very steadly in the last few months, next is a female beardie for my male









red eyes - thanks, well i finally got my favorite crocodilian but its still a hard call the horned vipers are so cool and i love my carpet python to death cant wait to get a male for her then there is spike my beardie. tough call just love them all <3. i was super close to buying eyelash vipers a few weeks ago but i have heard a lot of horror stories of them just dying. i am expecting some white-lipped pitvipers in the semi near future though. thanks for the props on the enclouse i built took a while to get it all done

pyro - yes hot is just another way of saying venomous


----------



## You

wow what kind of licence do you need to keep those?


----------



## dark FrOsT

depends where you live


----------



## Metal Maniac

Nice collection!


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer

Holy sh*t thats awesome. Do you need permits and stuff for the venomous guys.


----------



## dark FrOsT

where i live, laws in regards to animals are for the most part enforced with by-laws. my town has no by laws in regards to dangerous animals but still you have to be very very careful cause it only takes one person to ruin the ablity to keep some really amazing animals.


----------



## weerhom

dark FrOsT said:


> where i live, laws in regards to animals are for the most part enforced with by-laws. my town has no by laws in regards to dangerous animals but still you have to be very very careful cause it only takes one person to ruin the ablity to keep some really amazing animals.


amen to that last sentence.


----------



## dark FrOsT

Thanks  ... i really should update my collection thread its a little out dated. seeing those old pictures makes me really see how big my animals are getting.


----------



## xeloR

i want to see more of that dwarf caiman!


----------



## dark FrOsT

ill see what i can do for you


----------



## Bawb2u

I'm glad you bumped this, I totally missed it the first time around. That's a very nice collection of animals and I'm glad to see them so healthy in a collection. I was reading your other post about your time working with them and getting mentored and I just wanted to express my congratulations and admiration on your devotion to learning how to do it right.


----------



## lifeguarden

wow, u got some serious things there! No fish?
The caiman was awesome!!


----------



## His Majesty

wow you have an awesome collection. really like those vipers and the caimen.

some updated pics would be great thanks


----------



## dark FrOsT

Bawb2u said:


> I'm glad you bumped this, I totally missed it the first time around. That's a very nice collection of animals and I'm glad to see them so healthy in a collection. I was reading your other post about your time working with them and getting mentored and I just wanted to express my congratulations and admiration on your devotion to learning how to do it right.


Thanks a lot, means so much to me. It has definally been an exciting road and i have learned so much and met some really serious herpers.

ill try and get some updated pics for everyone. got to find my camera.


----------



## bobme

dark FrOsT, I have always had the up most respect for you. I never knew you housed hots, and I must say it looks like your doing a great job there man.
Congrats and all to the best of luck bro.
-bobme.


----------



## dark FrOsT

thanks a lot for the props









im still working on getting a few updated pics but i can find my camera anywhere


----------



## bobme

Where I live, most hot herps are illegal. However for the most part, all type of rattlesnakes are legal


----------



## dark FrOsT

bummer on the illegal ones, do you keep any rattlers ?


----------



## bobme

Not yet. However I do plan on some. I am looking for a darker one, some are real good looking. Some look like ash ... Cant find the photo right now but this one also looks great.


----------



## dark FrOsT

ya she is a beauty, i just got a trio of some really nice looking black tails


----------



## bobme

I finally found the photo i have been looking for to show you.


----------



## dark FrOsT

what a beauty its like a black, navy blue colour amazing pattern too. glad you found it


----------



## CuzIsaidSo

You have quite the collection and some nice setups







Snakes scare the sh*t outta me I could never own one but they are some beautiful creatures

How big do the Dwarf Cayman get?


----------



## bobme

Males have been found up to 5' 6" and females stay around the 4' area.


----------



## PELIGROSO PYGO

Amazing collection man, your animals look healthy and happy! Good stuff


----------

